# Soft Start Router



## wes0711 (Oct 7, 2008)

I have seen several attachments for routers, on ebay, that gives you the availability of a variable speed router with a single speed model. I have noticed that they all say "Not for soft-start routers". Is a "soft start router" one that is not immediately at working speed when turned on? Can you "old guys" provide insight into whether these controls are worth the money? Thanks a ton. Im just getting into the router world.

wes


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I wes

A soft start router will have a speed control built in all others are hard start or to jump start that's to say you must hang on when you hit the power switch .. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=43060


I should note *** that the after market speed control are NOT soft start BUT you run the speed control down almost all the way and they will act the same way as a soft start router... 

Don't forget speed = HP in some routers,,, ( _*peak*_ 2 1/4 HP )

==========



wes0711 said:


> I have seen several attachments for routers, on ebay, that gives you the availability of a variable speed router with a single speed model. I have noticed that they all say "Not for soft-start routers". Is a "soft start router" one that is not immediately at working speed when turned on? Can you "old guys" provide insight into whether these controls are worth the money? Thanks a ton. Im just getting into the router world.
> 
> wes


----------



## wes0711 (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks for the reply. the link you provided is actually the same product i saw on ebay. Are they pretty reliable controls? I have found a new love in woodworking. Wanna make the 3 generations of carpenters before me proud.

wes


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

External speed controllers are in theory better since they are usually mounted to the table (less vibration) and physically larger (better heat dissipation). Both of my Bosch 1617's are models with straight switches and I have been trouble free with my speed controller. The only thing to watch is if you are using one of the 3-1/4 HP routers; they can use over the 15 amp limit of the HF controller. There are other brands available which handle 20 amps.


----------



## Publican (Mar 26, 2009)

WWhy can a speed control not be used on a soft start router? I have a table mounted Craftsman single speed (25000 no-load) soft start router that I would like to slow down for using my 1 3/4" bits. Can I do it?


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Publican said:


> WWhy can a speed control not be used on a soft start router? I have a table mounted Craftsman single speed (25000 no-load) soft start router that I would like to slow down for using my 1 3/4" bits. Can I do it?


Hi:

A soft-start module is a speed control that modifies the voltage waveform to the motor. Adding a speed control module in series with the soft-start would most likely destory the soft-start, or at least prevent the soft-start from working. The speed controller and the soft-start module both expect a sine wave (remember trig in school?) on their inputs. The output of either module is a sine wave with chunks notched out.

Cassandra


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Soft start single speed router? Really? Model number please?


----------



## Lemuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

Cassandra said:


> Hi:
> 
> A soft-start module is a speed control that modifies the voltage waveform to the motor. Adding a speed control module in series with the soft-start would most likely destory the soft-start, or at least prevent the soft-start from working. The speed controller and the soft-start module both expect a sine wave (remember trig in school?) on their inputs. The output of either module is a sine wave with chunks notched out.
> 
> Cassandra


 This is so with an AC motor. With a DC motor ( a motor with brushes like a portable drill ) altering the voltage will change the speed. I dont know what type of motor your router has without looking at the specifications.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Mike said:


> External speed controllers are in theory better since they are usually mounted to the table (less vibration) and physically larger (better heat dissipation).


While both of those points are true, the question of "better" has more facets. For instance, many routers have speed sensors in the speed modules so the tool can maintain RPMs under load. Externals don't offer that ability.


----------



## Publican (Mar 26, 2009)

Model 320.17541


----------



## Lemuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

Publican said:


> Model 320.17541


It's a DC motor. There maybe sensors in the soft start module which might not like a lower voltage


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

Just more info 

CRAFTSMAN | Model #32017541 | ROUTER | SearsPartsDirect.com

=========


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Mike said:


> Soft start single speed router? Really? Model number please?


Sears has some.
Craftsman 9.5 Amp 1-3/4 HP Plunge Base Router with Soft Start and LED Worklights - 17540 at Sears.com


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I think it is great that these inexpensive routers have the soft start feature. All the soft start routers I have worked with were variable speed. I guess this rules out using external speed controlers with these new models.

I did spot one thing in the instructions that I know BJ will just love:
_6, Insert cutter bit shank into collet!nut assembly as far as it will go, then back the shank out until the cutters are approximately 1/8 to 1/4-inch away from the face of the collet/nut (Fig. 4, 4a)_


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike 

hahahahahaha LOL 

It just goes to show you ,,you can't believe every thing you read.. 


=====




Mike said:


> I think it is great that these inexpensive routers have the soft start feature. All the soft start routers I have worked with were variable speed. I guess this rules out using external speed controlers with these new models.
> 
> I did spot one thing in the instructions that I know BJ will just love:
> _6, Insert cutter bit shank into collet!nut assembly as far as it will go, then back the shank out until the cutters are approximately 1/8 to 1/4-inch away from the face of the collet/nut (Fig. 4, 4a)_


----------



## Kavoom (Mar 27, 2010)

BTW, I saw something similar at Harbor Freight recently. It has gotten pretty good reviews from some other forums. I didn't get the numbers or pay a lot of attention regarding price comparison so you would have to hunt it down. And it is from Harbor fright...


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Cassandra said:


> Hi:
> 
> A soft-start module is a speed control that modifies the voltage waveform to the motor. Adding a speed control module in series with the soft-start would most likely destory the soft-start, or at least prevent the soft-start from working. The speed controller and the soft-start module both expect a sine wave (remember trig in school?) on their inputs. The output of either module is a sine wave with chunks notched out.
> 
> Cassandra


Hi Cassandra:

A soft start motor starts from the "off" to full RPM gradually? The alternative is the motor will try to achieve full rpm instantly. On a more powerful router, this could pull the router right out of your hands. Am I right in my assumption?

Are they also called "capacitive start" or is that another way of achieving the same thing?

I do have a "capacitive start" 1/3 hp motor on my "V-Drum" sander and it is not variable speed and it seems to be "soft start."

Note the fixed speed Hitachi M12CS(?) I think has soft start.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

allthunbs said:


> Hi Cassandra:
> 
> A soft start motor starts from the "off" to full RPM gradually? The alternative is the motor will try to achieve full rpm instantly. On a more powerful router, this could pull the router right out of your hands. Am I right in my assumption?
> 
> ...


Hi Ron:

A soft-start is usually a controller connected to the motor. The controller ramps the torque produced by the motor from a low value at turn-on to full torque. The torque is controlled usually by limiting the current drawn by the motor. 

A "capacitive start" motor uses a capacitor to provide additional torque until the motor reaches a high-percentage of rated speed. This is done to get the motor up to speed faster -- the opposite effect from a soft-start controller. 

By using a capacitive start motor, the manufacturer can use a smaller rated motor (lower power or hp), relying on the capacitive start to compensate for the smaller starting torque of the smaller motor.

Cassandra


----------



## rog5950 (Jul 28, 2010)

*soft start speed control*

Hi guys, I'm new here. 
What if the speed control on my Craftsman industrial plunge router,mod # 315.275110, goes out on me and all it does is go top speed. Can I bypass the speed control in the wiring and the soft start will no longer work, there by allowing me to use a speed contol????? I've checked the new part price and with shipping it's 100 clams. :help:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Roger

It's more or less one item in the router and at 77.88 for the part I would by pass the unit BUT it will run at max speed all the time but I would bypass it and pickup one of the router speed control device and use it..

Router Speed Control

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par... ARMATURE ASSEMBLY&documentId=10041621&blt=06

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...ion=WIRING DIAGRAM&documentId=10041621&blt=06

=====



rog5950 said:


> Hi guys, I'm new here.
> What if the speed control on my Craftsman industrial plunge router,mod # 315.275110, goes out on me and all it does is go top speed. Can I bypass the speed control in the wiring and the soft start will no longer work, there by allowing me to use a speed contol????? I've checked the new part price and with shipping it's 100 clams. :help:


----------



## rog5950 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info, unfortunately I sprung for the part, I will kick myself for eternity, or send the part back.


----------

